# Seemingly crazy careless drivers



## jis (Dec 30, 2015)

Here is proof that you don't need a railroad crossing for drivers to go bonkers. Some just are ... no matter where they are:

http://www.clickorlando.com/news/troopers-5-die-in-wrongway-crash-on-i95-near-miami


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 30, 2015)

I always assume a 1 a.m. wrong-way driver isn't crazy. Just drunk.


----------

